# Dan Le Sac. Manchester



## Part 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Academy 2, 21st april.

anyone?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2008)

Sympathy post.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 12, 2008)

Never in my life heard of them - I had thought this thread was gonna be about a bar/club or something.


----------



## samlighting1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes I'm going.

I've only heard 1 track so no idea what it's all about, I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Worth a look on Youtube if you want to know more than just the couple of singles.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Sympathy post.



One to you for missing it 

Fuckin excellent, way better than I thought it would be.

Enjoy it Sam?


----------



## samlighting1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah it was really good. Great to see something a bit different once in a while.

Lyrics that weren't wanky but still had a point to make.

Have to say Gideon Conn was great as support, just had that special something about him.

I saw the Presdents of the USA the night before, who I've waited 10 years to see they were good but maybe they're time has passed. Then saw Dan Le Sac who I knew nearly nothing about and it blew me out the water.


----------

